# December POTM VOTING THREAD!.........>



## Arch (Jan 6, 2009)

Vote your favorite now for December POTM!...

View nominations here


----------



## doenoe (Jan 6, 2009)

oh man, thats a tough choice...again
Good luck guys :thumbup:


----------



## K_Pugh (Jan 7, 2009)

Can't we place more votes!  Hard choice but I got there in the end. 

Good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## stsinner (Jan 7, 2009)

Wow!  What a tough decision..  So many different great shots that are great in their own category..  I was thinking, "This is my favorite one of these, but this one of this is really good, too.."


----------



## Lyncca (Jan 7, 2009)

Gosh, I had a hard time with that one! I could have picked almost any one of them.


----------



## Black_Noise (Jan 7, 2009)

my vote is in


----------



## invisible (Jan 10, 2009)

What a solid selection of photos and what a difficult decision I have to make!


----------



## epp_b (Jan 10, 2009)

I suppose it would be bad form to vote for my own


----------



## TwoRails (Jan 10, 2009)

I don't think I like this voting thing... it's too hard to narrow all those great photos down to one.


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 11, 2009)

^^^ I agree!! Very very tough to narrow it down


----------



## Slaphead (Jan 13, 2009)

Antarctican said:


> Very very tough to narrow it down



Normally I'd agree, but even though all the photos are fantastic this month, there's one that just immediately clicked with me.


----------

